# Help for a plugged teat?



## Hidden Waters Farm

My favorite doe has kidded for the first time today, She did awesome and has twin bucklings. We decided to bring them in to heat them up so we tried to milk out the colostrum from the doe and when we did nothing would come out of one side. She is bad with having her udder touched to begin with (She was precosious and we had tested for mastitis.) but she was extremely bad on the right side. So I of course wanted to know was was wrong with that side, I discovered It felt like she has a Sorry game board piece inside her teat with the top round piece down. It was hard-ish and the doe went nuts when I squeezed it to see if it was mammary tissue slipped down in the teat. I have no idea what it is or how to treat it. I do know that I want to make every attempt possible as she is my favorite and she does have a good and large udder. Our vet is clueless about goats other than basic basic care. Udder issues is not something he knows so I have turned to you hoping that you may have had a real life experience or knowledge with udder problems. I'll try anything.

For those of you who have no idea what a sorry piece looks like, Here it is.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...en&sa=G&biw=1016&bih=539&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## liz

What you can do with the teat is to wrap a warm wet cloth around that side, teat included, then grasp at the top as if you were going to squeeze to milk her , trapping whatever it is plus any colostrum in the teat so it doesn't go up into the udder, then with the fingers of your other hand, stroke the teat downward, without pulling. Since she is jumpy and this is uncomfortable for her, you may need someone to hold her while you do this, keep up the motion until you feel it break free.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

ok, for the past few days I have tried a warm compress and udder massage and that didnt seem to help at all. so we were advised to get some ToDay and try that. When we attempted to infuse it barely any of it could fit inside the teat due to the mass inside that has apparently blocked the whole teat. We have tried what you described as closing the top of the teat and basically stripping out the blockage but her udder is too hard to get above the mass to close it. Whatever shes got in there does not feel like some old/dried milk, its very hard and bleeds and leaks clear fluid when you try to manipulate it. I almost think it would require a surgical incision to remove the mass.

I do have Oxytet on hand, should I start her on that? I'm not sure what else to do. We will be calling our vet to see what he suggests, but he is not very informed on goats or cows.


----------



## liz

Is it possible that she has a "blown teat"? Meaning that the mammary tissue has slipped down into the teat itself?

If manipulation hasn't cleared the duct then it is entirely possible that she may have a tumor or cyst, surgical intervention would be required at this point.
She may also not have use of that side of her udder in the future should you want to breed again.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

I guess it is possible she has a "blown" teat. It was working good before.

Well, I have called the vet's office to see if they would be able to do anything for her. I left my name and number and information with the person at the desk to have the first available person call me back and they never did. Its been about 5 hours now. 

On a good note we went to get some hay and I remembered our hay guy had cows for many years. So I asked him and he gave us some information and some suggestions, We will be trying them asap.

I will probably give you an update tomorrow.


----------



## liz

I really hope that you can get this worked out for her....sometimes those old home remedies work better than the modern ones.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

The vets office finally called me back, We are going to take her in and at least see if they have any suggestions. The person I talked with seemed to know what they were talking about.


----------



## sweetgoats

Good luck,
I had my first case of Mastitus ever theis year and it was not fun. 

What my vet said was like the others said, was hot compresses and massage like crazy. I have to say my situation was not good because I had just had hand surgery and I was not supose to take my brace off and I did and I massaged like crazy, so muuch I tore the surgery up and I have to have it again.

But I used oil (Just cooking oil) and peppermint oil, I massaged forever and ever. I would use the hot compresses and massage and I could never get anything out. NOTHING would come out. When I took her to the Vet I asked also about the Today and he said it would not go in either and he was right, he even stuck a needle in it and nothing.

I started her on Antibiotics and Banamine. She still was able to nurse the other side, so I left he babies there and let them nurse and I feed them a bottle also.

Good Luck, I hope you get this taken care of, I could not imaging this happening a lot, I would go crazy. In 10 years of raising goats this was my first case, and I decided to sell her so she would never be bred again.


----------

